# Islam history myths books?



## arapahoepark (Feb 7, 2014)

I am wondering are there any books, preferably not sensationalistic, on the history of Islam dispelling the myths that they treated their women better than Christians, were peaceful, etc.?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2014)

arap said:


> I am wondering are there any books, preferably not sensationalistic, on the history of Islam dispelling the myths that they treated their women better than Christians, were peaceful, etc.?



Serge Trifkovic's _Sword of the Prophet_ deals with the overall theology of Islam, which includes wife-beating, sexual domination, and temporary marriages (which is simply prostitution). He also goes into detail about the hadith where Mahomet took a Coptic Christian as a sex slave and his wives got mad. It's actually kind of funny. 

Serge also wrote another book, _Defeating Jihad_. The tone is kind of strained in this one, but only because Serge watched as the West (including the two she-devils, Madeline Albright and Hillary) financed Jihadists to rape, murder, extract organs (see the infamous "Yellow House" in Kosovo) his homeland in the 1990s. He also gives names of Republican and Democratic congressman, including John McCain, who are in alliance with the child-slayers in Chechnya. 

And while I don't like Chronicles Magazine for other reasons, Srdja's articles are always worth reading.


----------



## davdavis (Feb 8, 2014)

While he's definitely not a Christian Ibn Warraq, Amazon.com: Ibn Warraq: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle is pretty good. I recently read his "Origins of the Koran" although his "defending the west" is probably more of what you are looking for.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmmm...found this as well where the books you mentioned are listed too
TheReligionofPeace.com - Books on Islam


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2014)

arap said:


> Hmmm...found this as well where the books you mentioned are listed too
> TheReligionofPeace.com - Books on Islam



I used to go to that site a lot. Some good stuff there. I know he is persona non gratis in Reformed circles, but Norman Geisler's book on Islam is worth considering and makes some decent points (and it isn't sensational).


----------

